# Merckx 1XM



## fupac133 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi newbie on this forum. Looking at the Merckx 1XM any positive or negative about getting this frame.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## velogeek (Nov 4, 2007)

It's a nice ride. It has a bit more laid back geometry than my AXM, which makes my AXM faster. But, it's still fast. That said, they are both a bit stiff. Not aluminum stiff, but I'd think twice if you rides are longer than a few hours, and you cherish comfort over performance. I say buy it just for the zoot factor.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Velogeek would love to have a detailed review of the AXM in comparison to other high end rides you might have tried.


----------



## velogeek (Nov 4, 2007)

toonraid said:


> Velogeek would love to have a detailed review of the AXM in comparison to other high end rides you might have tried.


It's fast..I have a Time VX Pro, a Merlin Extralight, and a De Rosa King 3. All great rides with all unique qualities.

I ride an extra small frame, and usually have to make stem compromises to fit a bike right, but the AMX fits great. I think it's Eddy's geometry, especially the seat tube angle that makes this bike feel the best to me. This frame wastes no energy, I mean it's fast, I can ride one higher gear in the same cadance than I can on my other bikes. It climbs like a dream, and it's stable at high down hill speeds. That said, it's stiff, I would not pick this bike for a 3 hour plus ride. The King 3 and the Time are more comfortable in the saddle and the King 3 handles speed into down hill turns better.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks - by the look of it there are not many carbon merckx's out there so a little hard to get reviews or feedback but I had heard that its very stiff maybe too stiff from another guy on here and a couple of friends who are cat1's had it - one a climber who thought it was heavy for the mountains but great flatline speed and the other who is a sprinter said he preferred the EXM so its nice to have your review alongside - BTW nice stable of bikes, if u had to keep one which would it be?


----------



## velogeek (Nov 4, 2007)

toonraid said:


> Thanks - by the look of it there are not many carbon merckx's out there so a little hard to get reviews or feedback but I had heard that its very stiff maybe too stiff from another guy on here and a couple of friends who are cat1's had it - one a climber who thought it was heavy for the mountains but great flatline speed and the other who is a sprinter said he preferred the EXM so its nice to have your review alongside - BTW nice stable of bikes, if u had to keep one which would it be?


Well, I'd keep the Merckx because I rode with Eddy and he signed it. But if you just based it on which bike does the most well.....I'd keep the King 3.


----------

